# 3 Tages Karwendelschleife über Karwendelhaus, Plumsjoch, Schleimsattel



## onlinerobert (20. Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen,
hat jemand schon mal diese tour gemacht und hat erfahrungsberichte?
http://www.mtb-mittenwald.de/touren/3tage-karwendel.asp

wie würdet ihr die übernachtung wählen? wir planen derzeit falkenhütte und fall am sylvensteinspeicher. 

vielen dank und grüße,
robert


----------



## Danimal (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

von Mittenwald zur Falkenhütte geht es zwar ordentlich rauf, trotzdem ist das bei meiner Standard-Karwendelrunde ab Mittenwald eher die Mittagsraststation (ich fahre dann das Tal ein Stück runter und wieder rauf zur Fereinalm). Wenn ihr also früh starten solltet, dann kommt ihr am ersten Tag deutlich weiter als bis zur Falkenhütte.
Generell würde ich sagen, dass das bei einigermassen vorhandener Grundausdauer eher eine Zweitagestour ist (kann man auch an einem Tag fahren).
Für die Falkenhütte spricht die grandiose Aussicht und die Tatsache, dass man nach der Rampe da rauf leicht versacken kann ;-)


Viel Spaß!


Ach ja, noch ein Tip: Wochenende meiden, wenn es irgendwie geht. Die Karwendelrunde ist extrem frequentiert.


Cheers,
D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (20. Juli 2011)

ich würde auch sagen, dass die runde auf 2 tagen machbar ist. übernachtung dann ggfs in pertisau / achensee. Am WE ist im karwendel zwar viel los, aber auch viel platz ;-)


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. Juli 2011)

umtreiber schrieb:


> übernachtung dann ggfs in pertisau / achensee


Totaler Schmarrn. Wenn man nicht so oft in den Bergen ist und es sich einfach organisieren lässt, sollte man unbedingt oben auf dem Berg schlafen. Die Stimmung ist viel grandioser als in einem Dorf.

Wenn man es nicht eilig hat, kann man das ruhig so machen. Spricht nichts dagegen. Ist dann halt mehr eine Genußtour.


----------



## Nihty (12. August 2012)

Wie ist denn die Strecke vom Fahrniveau her? Ist es, bis auf die Abfahrt zur Gernalm, schwerer als S2?

Gruß,
Raik


----------



## dede (13. August 2012)

Ist eigtl. auf der gesamten Strecke praktisch nie S2 - Plumsjoch runter ist völlig planiert, dürfte mittlerweile S1 sein (aber natürlich sehr steil)


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. August 2012)

Servus!
Plumsjoch ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht schwierig. Der Schotter ist manchmal tief und da muss man gut aufpassen. Ich habe schon einige gesehen, die runter geschoben haben.

Mich selber hats nach ein paar Bier auch schon mal hin gelegt - wäre für mich wohl auch besser gewesen in diesem Zustand zu schieben. Das Vorderrat war im tiefen Schotter auf einmal weg bzw. meine Reaktionsfähigkeit war etwas gehämmt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. August 2012)

Der schwierigste Abschnitt dürfte von der Falkenhütte zum Spielissjoch sein. Die Abfahrt vom Plumsjoch ist abgesehen davon, dass es steil ist, wie dede schon geschrieben hat, eigentlich kein Problem.
Für eine 1-Tagstour find ich es etwas arg ambitioniert, als Genußtour sind 3 Tage perfekt. Da kann man sich dann auch am Spätnachmittag oder im Rißbach einen Badstop einlegen. mal auf ein Bier hinsetzen und die Stimmung genießen.


----------



## McNulty (14. August 2012)

Eintagestour=testosteronquatsch oder wie Europa in drei Tagen


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2012)

Am ersten Tag anreisen, um die Mittagszeit starten und dann zur Falkenhütte fahren passt sehr gut.

Für mich dürfte bei einer Karwendeltour auf keinen Fall das Lamsenjoch fehlen. Damit ist es dann auch eine drei Tagetour (Karwendel-8) mit zwei Übernachtungen (Falkenhütte + Lamsenjochhütte): Mittenwald - Karwendelhaus - Falkenhütte - Plumsjoch - Achensee - Inntal (oder wer gerne steil schiebt: über Gramai direkt zum Lamsenjoch) - Stallentall - Lamsenjoch - Eng - Fereinalm - Mittenwald

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Schorni25 (2. September 2013)

Hallo Daniel,

gibt es zu deiner vorgeschlagenen Tour, mit den beiden Übernachtungen in der Falken- u Lamsenjochhütte, auch einen GPS-Track ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (3. September 2013)

Ich würde da auf jeden Fall noch einige Gipfel am Weg mitnehmen, sonst wird es für drei Tage eine rechte Kaffeefahrt. Von Mittenwald bis zum Karwendelhaus ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung. Da bietet sich ein Abstecher auf die Birkkarspitze an - vom Schlauchkarsattel aus kann man auch noch die Östliche Ödkarspitze mitnehmen. Ich gehe das Stück vom Karwendelhaus immer zufuß bzw. im Winter mit Skiern, aber es scheint eine beliebte Radtour zu sein, da ein Schild an der Birkkarhütte die Weiterfahrt verbietet.

Der Kleinen Ahornboden ist im (späten) September sehr schön - am Barth-Denkmal eine Rast einlegen und die Landschaft genießen.


Am Plumsjoch sollte man sich die urige Plumsjochhütte anschauen und die Mondscheinspitze mitnehmen. Von der Lamsenjochhütte kann man dann noch eine Spritztour auf die Lamsenspitze machen, am besten durch den Brudertunnel. Am Wochenende sind da leider sehr viele Leute unterwegs und dann gibt es Stau. Aber wenn man es am späten Nachmittag macht, sind die meisten schon wieder weg.

Ganz schnell sollte man Eng verlassen (grausamer Touristen-Rummel, beliebtes Ausflugziel für Rentner-Kaffeefahrten!). Dafür sollte man sich den Großen Ahornboden anschauen. Am schönsten im späten September, wenn das Laub goldgelb ist. Ab Hinterriß ist die Tour als große Karwendelrunde ausgeschildltert. Man darf nur die Abzweigung von der Teerstraße nicht verpassen - ist unmittelbar vor der Brücke über den Rißbach.
 @_Pfadfinderin_ Baden im Rißbach?  - der ist saukalt! Mir reicht schon ein unfreiwilliger Tritt in den Fermersbach, um für den Rest der Tour kalte Füße zu haben.

Und die Alm heißt Vereiner Alm -  auch wenn manche Karten sie mit "F" schreiben. Von da aus bietet sich der Aufstieg zur Soiernspitze an.

Ich mag das Stück von Hinterriß nach Mittenwald gerade an Wochenenden sehr. Da gibt es viele lustige Dinge zu sehen - z.B. die Weltmeisterschaften im Bergauflangsamfahren.


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2013)

Wenn der erste Tag erst Mittagd startet und am dritten noch die Heimfahrt ansteht, ist das keine Kaffefahrt. Tag 2 ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Track kann ich malen.


----------



## xc_fahrer (3. September 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn der erste Tag erst Mittagd startet...


... ist man um 3 Uhr bei der Falkenhütte.


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2013)

Dem muss ich widersprechen. Meine Fahrzeit von Mittenwald bis zur Falkenhütte war inklusive Pause am Karwendelhaus über 5 h. Start im 13 Uhr bedeutet dann Ankunft um 18 Uhr. 

Track malen mag ich jetzt doch nicht, aber vielleicht helfen die Höhenprofile, die ich mal angehängt habe.

Bitte beachten, meine Tour hatte im Endeffekt 4 Etappen, da ich am Ende noch einen Abstecher ins Wettersteingebirge gemacht habe.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Schorni25 (3. September 2013)

Hallo Daniel,

vielen Dank für die Höhenprofile. Diese helfen mir ganz bestimmt Wenn Du mir doch noch GPS-Tracks senden möchtest, wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar. Vielleicht per PN..;-) Allerdings wird´s bei uns nur eine 3 Tagestour werden.

@XC Fahrer: Auch Dir vielen Dank für die Infos und Vorschläge, werden wir auch mit berücksichtigen.

PS: Bin zum allererstenmal im Karwendelgebirge...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2013)

Hab ja keinen Track. Die Tour war 2003.
Aber ich habe noch einen Auszug aus dem Moser gefunden, der uns von Pertisau bis zum Lamsenjoch geführt hat. Sende mir deine Mailadresse und dann werden Sie geholfen. Der Rest der Strecke ist auch ohne Track mit Karte einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc_fahrer (3. September 2013)

Schorni25 schrieb:


> Auch Dir vielen Dank für die Infos und Vorschläge, werden wir auch mit berücksichtigen.


Nimm Dir dafür aber gescheite Schuhe mit Virbram-Sohle mit. Mit meinen Sidi MTB-Schuhen wären die Gipfelbesteigungen nicht zu empfehlen.

Hier mal ein Grund, warum man den einen oder anderen Gipfel mitnehmen sollte. Ist zwar ein Frühjahrsbild einer Rad-Ski-Tour (Mitte Mai), aber auch im Sommer und Herbst ist das Karwendel unvergleichlich schön.


Noch folgende Tipps:

Die openmtbmap ist im Karwendel sehr vollständig und das Routing  funktioniert prächtig. Damit kannst Du die Tour im Nu zusammenklicken.

Und ja nicht in Scharnitz starten. Die Parkgebühren sind dort absolut unverschämt und dort nicht nicht zu umgehen.


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2013)

An der Umgehungsstraße Mittenwald gibt es einen kostenlosen Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## xc_fahrer (6. September 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> An der Umgehungsstraße Mittenwald gibt es einen kostenlosen Wanderparkplatz.


Ja - und kurz auch vor der Grenze an der B2 (da ist aber an schönen Tagen nur früh am Morgen noch was frei).

Alternativ könnte man in Hinterriß starten. Dort gibt es mehrere, große, kostenlose Parkplätze.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2013)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man in Hinterriß starten. Dort gibt es mehrere, große, kostenlose Parkplätze.



Ich finde, das hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man nicht so im Pulk fährt, da ist man morgens noch eher privat unterwegs. Allerdings ist das fahrtechnisch eher zu empfehlen, wenn man aus Ri. Tölz kommt, sonst ist´s schon ein ganz schöner Umweg.


----------



## mike_tgif (9. September 2013)

N'Abend zusammen,

wir sind die Runde in 2008 in zwei Etappen gefahren mit Übernachtung in der Plumsjochhütte.

Tag 1: Start in Mittenwald, 59km, ca. 1900hm bergauf, ca. 1200hm bergab - in entspanntem Tempo ca. 8h (incl Pausen) - reine Fahrtzeit ca. 5h
Die Übernachtung (im Massenlager) war echt urig - als wir da waren teilten wir die Hütte mit eine großen Gruppe Wanderern (lustige Truppe). 
Tag 2: Start Plumsjoch, 71km, ca. 1400hm bergauf, ca. 2100hm bergab - in ebenfalls entspanntem Tempo ca. 9h (incl Pausen) - reine Fahrtzeit ca. 4,5h

Am dritten Tag haben wir uns dann noch eine Runde ums Wettersteingebirge gegeben - empfehlenswert!

Insgesamt super machbar in zwei Etappen, auch wenn man es gemütlich angehen will. 

edit: geparkt haben wir in einem Wohngebiet in einer Nebenstraße - hat sich niemand beschwert.


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2013)

mike_tgif schrieb:


> Tag 2: Start Plumsjoch, 71km, ca. 1400hm bergauf, ca. 2100hm bergab - in ebenfalls entspanntem Tempo ca. 9h (incl Pausen) - reine Fahrtzeit ca. 4,5h


Das war aber nicht übers Lamsenjoch, oder? Oder ihr seid durch die Gramai hoch. Aus dem Inntal ist alleine der Weg zur Hütte hoch 1.300 hm lang, da kommen 1.400 insg. bis Mittenwald nicht hin.


----------



## mike_tgif (9. September 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das war aber nicht übers Lamsenjoch, oder? Oder ihr seid durch die Gramai hoch. Aus dem Inntal ist alleine der Weg zur Hütte hoch 1.300 hm lang, da kommen 1.400 insg. bis Mittenwald nicht hin.




Noch einfacher:
Wir sind über den Schleimssattel, Vorderriß, Hinterriß über die Vereinsalm bis nach Mittenwald zurück.


----------



## Fubbes (9. September 2013)

Das hast du nicht aufmerksam mit gelesen. Es ging um die Karwendel-Schleife bzw. Karwendel-8. Diese ist aus meiner Sicht in 2 Tagen nicht zu schaffen. Wozu auch?


----------



## mike_tgif (10. September 2013)

Hast recht: Habe mich auf den Link im Ursprungs-Thread bezogen. Wenn ich den richtig verstehe sind wir damals genau diese Runde gefahren.  (130km/3450hm)
Das Lamsenjoch-Addon hab ich nicht berücksichtigt.


----------

